# Water/altitude boiling point calculator



## 3montes (Feb 7, 2010)

Fro when you want to check your therms. Make sure you know what degree water boils at in your location. Easy to use calcualor. Just enter in barometric pressure and your altitude.
http://www.csgnetwork.com/h2oboilcalc.html


----------



## bassman (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey, thanks for posting that!  I saved it in my favorites.  As soon as I find out what the barometric pressure is, I'll be checking my thermometers again.


----------



## 3montes (Feb 7, 2010)

I have the Weatherbug downloaded on my computer. Always has the current barometric pressure shown along with all the other current weather indicators. I found out water boils at 210.44 something degrees in my location using this caculator. I just always assumed the 212 boiling point when checking my Mavericks. Not that 1 to 2 degrees is going to make a big difference but for some of you in the higher altitudes water may boil at much lower temps like 203 or 205. Thats a big difference and something you would want to know when checking your therms.


----------



## bassman (Feb 7, 2010)

The altitude certainly does make a difference.  After a lot of research, I had found a site that gave approximate boiling temps accounting for altitude.  It didn't have any provisions for allowing for barometric pressure.  This will definitely help.  Thanks again.


----------

